# Zombie walk with John Russo co-creater of Night of the living dead



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone in the PA area that I am organizing a zombie walk with John Russo and Russ Striener from night of the living dead.I am still planning some minor details but I know it will be in DuBois PA on sept.20th.I am also going to have a special screening of the film at a local theater with Russ and John.If you are in the area you won't want to miss this!for more details when they become available check back on this thread or Email any questions to [email protected]


----------

